# bearded dragon setup ideas



## bulionz (Nov 24, 2008)

hey if anybody got good ideas on a good setup for me hatchies bearded dragons
pictures would be easyer


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 25, 2008)

A normal set up is fine... Enclosure, heat lamp, UV tube, water bowl, newspaper, sticks and rocks. There are some photos in the Gallery here.

What more did you want?


----------



## bulionz (Nov 25, 2008)

*hey*

yer i just wont a different sort of setup im bourd of myne lol


----------



## jodocast (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the setup I have just put together for my little guy.
Tiles on the floor,basking/heat lamp and uv fluro.
He is loving it.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 25, 2008)

jodocast, nice setup.. looks great and safe. how big is it?


----------



## bulionz (Nov 26, 2008)

*wow*

nice setup how bigs the dragon


----------



## NathanReay (Nov 30, 2008)

hey this is my setup
what do you think.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 30, 2008)

Other than that white loose stuff on the bottom, looks alright.


----------



## NathanReay (Nov 30, 2008)

well its play sand and isifted every bit ofit and im not going to feed him in it anyway he going to eat outside of the tank so he has no risk of inpaction.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 30, 2008)

NathanReay said:


> no risk of inpaction.



We won't start a debate, but 'less' risk of impaction, not no risk. Beardies still 'lick' to check out their surroundings. Just keep an eye on them closely for signs of impaction - not eating, not pooing, lethargy etc.


----------



## NathanReay (Nov 30, 2008)

yer even if i feed her out of the tank do u think she will really get impaction it like a very smal chance and the sand grain are very small anyway cause i sifted them.


----------



## bulionz (Nov 30, 2008)

love tha setup mate how bigs the tank like 3 ft by 2ft


----------



## bulionz (Dec 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2008)

fat girls tank,...6x2x2


----------



## bulionz (Dec 2, 2008)

nice 4fter


----------



## bulionz (Jan 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## lemonz (Jan 9, 2009)

clearly it says 6x2x2 and yet you say nice 4footer??


----------



## lemonz (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a dodge pic of my bearde setup. its holds 3 dragons although you can only see two. hope it works.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 9, 2009)

post a pic of your set up


----------



## bulionz (Jan 9, 2009)

i will soon


----------

